# Ohio River Bluecats (pics)



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fished the Ohio River today with milldog37. The blues were hitting good. Caught a lot of nice looking blues. milldog got big fish today with a 38# blue. My biggest was 22# blue. We saw firecat out on the river today. I think I saw him try to take off without pulling up the anchor lol. Here are some pics of some of the bigger blues we caught today.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice Blues indeed.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

rustyhook36 said:


> We saw firecat out on the river today. I think I saw him try to take off without pulling up the anchor lol.


I bet what you saw was Larry using his anchor retreival system. You can read about the system at Doc's website: http://hookedoncatfish.com/Retrieval.html

Good going on the Blues. Where did you guys launch out of?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice job fellas. looks you you guys had some fun. S


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Rusty,

Looks like the feed bag is on, if we get some current with this rain it will be great, those were some clean looking Blues, did they hit the bait hard or ease it down.


Larry started the day out bad with a blowout on his trailer on the way down to the river, then he dropped his cell phone in the river he lost one at CJ Brown a few years back, I got a call Saturday afternoon from a 40# Blue that was laughing.

But they ended up with Josh taking big fish with a 13# Bluecat, not bad for a six year old. My grandson is taking after his Grandpa, I figure he will have a 30# before he is 8years old, Boy does love to fish.

My freezer is full of Skipjacks so I'm ready to winter fish, removed the 125 gallon livewell from the boat yesterday so all is ready for trophy hunting, going to take Z Fish and Lake Raider out in the next few weeks, Z is wanting his first Bluecat, so I want to make it a biggin for him, get him hooked real quick, you have had a good year this year great pictures that you have posted keep it up.............Doc


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah it really was and it wasn't a good trip for me. We didn't get any really big blues but Josh had the 13lb and my brother-in-law Brian ended the day with a 14 lb blue cat. Yes I was just using the ARS to pull out of 54 feet of water that thing is a lifesaver or should I say a backsaver. It was a beautiful day on the river.  Just wish it would have been a better day but hopefully I will get the boat fixed soon. Rusty good to see you and millfish again. You guys have really been tearing them up this year. I'm sure we'll run into each other some time later this year. Good luck.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm.... Doc. Man you prob shouldn't keep all those skips in your freezer. I mean, man jsut think if your freezer would go out. I tell you what, becasue you've given me so much help, I'll open my freezer to you.  You can keep 1/2 those FRESH, BLOODY Blue Cat Killer Baits at my house!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Doctor said:


> Looks like the feed bag is on, if we get some current with this rain it will be going to take Z Fish and Lake Raider out in the next few weeks,


That's a helluva crew to be taking out on the river!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish guys. One of these days, I'm going to have to make a trip down that way and try for some blues. I've never caught one before. I hope the ones WV are stocking continue to do well.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats nice looking fish!!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking fish ! This time of year where do you fish for blues ? Deep holes off of the main river channel ?


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the congrats guys. It sure was a lot of fun reeling in those blues. They were hitting very slow, just moving off with the bait easing the rod tip down. We were fishing in 55 feet of water on an outside bend in the river. all were caught on skipjack. Hey firecat, it was good to see you again. I now understand how the A.R.S. works and I am going to purchase one. My back could use a break. This was my first bluecat trip of the year. My freezer is also full of skipjack, and I am ready for winter......Rusty


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

How far up the Ohio can you find blues?
Thanks


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

great to see some nice blues being caught. you get them on the bottom or suspended? i hit the river today but the wind was killer. there was no way to keep a bait on the bottom because my bass boat was getting tossed all over the place. i was marking alot of fish for sure blues. alot of the fish were off the bottom anywhere for 5 feet off the bottom to 15 feet from the surface. marked most in about 55 foot of water. like i said no fish but i think that was due to the wind. I had fresh skipies so i know it wasnt my bait. going to try later this week on a calmer day.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

LMR we were getting ours on the bottom. We were using shad and skipjack.


Larry


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice looking fish Larry. That smile on your boys face says it all. Quite a little fisherman you have there. We were also fishing on bottom. vkutsch,, I have caught nice size blues as far up the river as portsmouth, but West Virginia has been stocking them into the river farther up. I have caught several of these small blues near Racine this year.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Rusty yes he will probably outfish me and his grandpa before he is 10.
Are you and millfish going to fish Ohio hills next year? I'm sure you have heard that Cabela's is going to be at Point Pleasant. I think Dad and I are going back down to the river Friday to get some more cats.



Larry


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Larry, I dont know about the Ohio Hills next year. My partner is out on the road a lot (truck driver) Hard for him to get much time to fish sometimes. I did hear about Cabelas in Point Pleasant. We are going to try to fish that tourney. We are going to be on the river in the morning. Did you and your dad fish today? I also am thrilled that I have been selected as Angler of the month for a pic of a bluecat from this thread. Check it out on the front page. ....Rusty.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on angler of the month. Yeah we fished today. We did pretty good I really thought the cats would have been biting alot better today than they did. We caught 8 biggest was 15 and smallest was 5lb. Dad boated a 14.12lb channel cat. We caught more of those monster channels again. Dad and I had a great day together, it is not very often just the two of us get to go out and fish. We are usually fishing against each other. Good luck tomorrow and most importantly.


GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

GO BL U E


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

As Larry said we had a great time, not too often do we get together, but it makes me proud when he outfishes me on the river, we boated 8 fish total 5 where Larry's, 3 where mine but the old Man ended up with the big fish of the day with a 15.7# Blue.

Every fish was covered with mud so they are hunkered down tight in the river, we caught them on both fresh cut Shad and frozen Skipjack, Larry had a 5 fish total of 41.07#, Doc with 3 fish total of 40.50# with a combined total of 81.59# average fish was 10.19# not bad for a tough day on the river, the wind was an absolute killer out there blowing right into our face all day long, next time we get together should be Christmas, and the fish should be even bigger as we will go downriver farther on the Ohio River, cold weather fishing is awesome and hopefully I can do it for many more years to come................Doc


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Today was a slow day of fishing for me. My partner milldog had a better day than I did today. I only managed one 7 lb. channel. milldog only got 3 fish today but one was a 12 lb. channel , and a monster 15lb. 5 oz. channel that is his new pb channel. only one blue today that went 9 lbs.


----------

